# Long Term Car Lease



## Cos_mo (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi

Moving to Dubai in a couple of months and want to lease a car long term. Can anyone recommend any good companies?

Thanks!


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

I leased through Hertz my first year here. My company got a corperate discount through them. But with that said there are alot of others here to choose from. If I were you I would ask your employer if they have discounts through any car lease company here....


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

Cos_mo said:


> Hi
> 
> Moving to Dubai in a couple of months and want to lease a car long term. Can anyone recommend any good companies?
> 
> Thanks!


I know this is a recurrent topic, but I also would be interested in understanding what are the best companies (not necessarily the cheapest ones, but some that can provide efficient service - by Dubai standards - won't screw you with insurance, etc).

Searching in the forum I read decent things about paramountgulf, and not so good about diamondlease, but never had any direct experience with any, so I would too appreciate if someone else cares to chip in.

Thank you,


----------



## Cos_mo (Feb 9, 2012)

Vetteguy said:


> I leased through Hertz my first year here. My company got a corperate discount through them. But with that said there are alot of others here to choose from. If I were you I would ask your employer if they have discounts through any car lease company here....


I'm a teacher so don't expect school will have discounts with companies...worth checking tho!


----------



## beaniebops (May 16, 2011)

Hertz and Budget both have teacher rates. I used Autorent for 3 months, they were very good and reasonably priced.


----------



## Cos_mo (Feb 9, 2012)

beaniebops said:


> Hertz and Budget both have teacher rates. I used Autorent for 3 months, they were very good and reasonably priced.


Great! Thank You!


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Cos_mo said:


> Hi
> 
> Moving to Dubai in a couple of months and want to lease a car long term. Can anyone recommend any good companies?
> 
> Thanks!


Do you know where abouts you will be living? Some local firms have done pretty good rates


----------



## Cos_mo (Feb 9, 2012)

Pink Fairie said:


> Do you know where abouts you will be living? Some local firms have done pretty good rates


I will either be in motor city or al waka (unsure of spelling!!)


----------

